# Thank you



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Huge shout out to middlefork for following me. Flattering to see him in my alerts.

That is all!
Thanks again middlefork!
😁👍

I should mention I graciously followed back. Figured I should return the sentiment


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm starting to think Woody Harrelson was channeling Bowguyonly and Olibooger when he 
portrayed Charlie Frost in 2012. 

Any other guesses?





__





Woody Harrelson is Charlie Frost for 2012 Movie Viral Promotion


Siince 2007, Adstasher has been publishing the best creative works from brands all over the world! Contact us to publish your next campaign today!




www.adstasher.com


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385527567487283204
This can be found elsewhere with subtitles in English and articles to supplement. Not sure how many local or main new networks would have it. Probably none because they don't even report the truth about the PCR or numbers. Thought I'd share because people deserve to know the whole truth before deciding. Not the muddied propaganda we hear everywhere these days.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)




----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

bowguyonly said:


> Huge shout out to middlefork for following me. Flattering to see him in my alerts.
> 
> That is all!
> Thanks again middlefork!
> ...


 Not sure how I "followed you" unless I quoted you in a post but hey carry on!

But please don't let this indicate I support your position. I do not. But if you insist on moving forward then have a good day.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You are also "following" me, Middlefork. Purposefully? If not, then I wonder if something happened during the recent migration to the new interface. Or you visited individual's page and accidentally clicked follow?


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

bowguyonly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385527567487283204
> This can be found elsewhere with subtitles in English and articles to supplement. Not sure how many local or main new networks would have it. Probably none because they don't even report the truth about the PCR or numbers. Thought I'd share because people deserve to know the whole truth before deciding. Not the muddied propaganda we hear everywhere these days.


My body my choice!

Dr Yeadon said: “I know enough about biotechnology to know that you can easily create, shall we say, pathogens, which don’t look like they’re related to what you’ve done. And what’s even more horrifying is you can separate them in time, so an injection which will later make you ill or kill you can be separated by design in time from that event. So you might die a year later of liver cancer or something and you wouldn’t connect that. And if you can imagine making a smorgasbord of different pathogens so not everybody is going to die of the same thing, you literally could do away with big slices of the population if you want. And we could all be running around like headless chickens. This is an attempt on global depopulation.

“I think vaccine passports are a gateway to numerous things and it is my belief that it will be a gateway to mass killing, in the billions. And the reason I say that is many of the key players, including Bill Gates and his father and Boris Johnson and his father, have all been maniacal – and possibly correct – about earth being overpopulated. Even if we said to people can you stop having children, the population would only start to fall in about 100 years. If you got birth rates down below replacement, it would still take a century given each new birth will probably live out 100 years.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)




----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> You are also "following" me, Middlefork. Purposefully? If not, then I wonder if something happened during the recent migration to the new interface. Or you visited individual's page and accidentally clicked follow?


I don't purposely follow anyone on here and have no reason to click on a user for the most part. I'm not even sure where you are seeing this to be honest. The only "following" I see is if I have commented on a topic.

No big deal. Just wanted the record clear.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It's in a users profile page. Sounds like they may have had a migration issue. Or one of the site administrators is pranking you 😁


----------



## bowguyonly (Dec 31, 2018)

Redacted


----------

